# China Glaze : Crackle Glaze; Version Metal.



## Ngelic (May 12, 2011)

​ 
[SIZE=85%]These *Crackle Glaze - Metals*, are to be out in stores around *June - August 2011*. [/SIZE]



​ 
[SIZE=85%]The 6 shades, all with a metallic finish, are named *Tarnished Gold* (_gold crackle_), *Cracked Medallion* (_bronze crackle_), *Platinum Pieces* (_silver crackle_), *Latticed Lilac* (_lavender crackle[/SIZE]_), *Haute Metal* (_pale pink crackle_) and *Oxidized Aqua* (_aquamarine crackle_)

... Argh, starting to get sick of crackles ._.;


----------



## llehsal (May 12, 2011)

Wow! Ok....I have all of the other ones, but I can't say I use them much.  don't think I'd invest in these.  If I do, maybe the silver and gold.


----------



## Ngelic (May 12, 2011)

When I first saw crackles.. I was like.. "OMGEEE" but now I see them EVERYWHERE and its just too much. I used to think they looked soo cool but most of these don't even crackle enough to see the polish underneath which sometimes just covers it completely... :/

I was actually going to get some but its overhyped in my opinion


----------



## llehsal (May 12, 2011)

Agreed.  I only like the black mesh in the other collection as I think the others don't crack well and make the job look yucky.


----------



## Ngelic (May 12, 2011)

Yes. That!

However... the only crackle that has won me over is Barry M... it really does crack, it's unfortunate that it's UK brand and so I probs won't be able to get my grubby hands on them.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 12, 2011)

I guess they're trying to move in on the market since the OPI is soo hard to get a hold of.  But yeah - its getting to be too much.  NEEEEEXT!


----------



## kayjay (May 12, 2011)

I just really got into the crackles...but I think this is a bit much too. Its only so much you can do with them...or only so often that you could wear them. I would probably only go for the gold one.


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2011)

Five? I see six in that pic.


----------



## Ngelic (May 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Five? I see six in that pic.



LOLOL!! Oh dear, I can't count, Looool *changes it before anyone else sees*


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 13, 2011)

As much as I like crackle effect polishes, I too am getting a bit tired of them. TOO MUCH!


----------



## vixie13 (May 13, 2011)

I have yet to try a crackle polish. I like the idea behind this though. Metallics are fun to wear.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 13, 2011)

I haven't got to try them yet, so I'm not tired of them.  Bring on more crackles so I can finally have one!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 13, 2011)

First time I saw it. . Wasn't _impressed_. I don't see how it's an appealing *look*.


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2011)

Well, if you like the country shabby chic look from a few years ago, same thing but only on your nails instead of your furniture.


----------



## Ngelic (May 14, 2011)

It's not the look that's the problem, I think it's unique... but it's the release of these over and over again that I'm sick off. :&lt;


----------



## hellertownguy (May 27, 2011)

I have a nail salon and do nails and crackle polish is EXTREMELY popular and I cannot keep retail bottles on the shelf.  The metallics will be very popular!  I have already ordered 6 of each color because I already have presold 3 of each and will probably sell the rest the first week.  I don;t understand those who said they dont work or they are not popular.  They work real well if you use them as they tell you.


----------



## wtfrain (May 30, 2011)

Im obsessed with crackle but its new to me. I literally just got to try it a few weeks ago. Its been hard to find so thats also making me want it more. I will probably spend another weekend or two hunting these down when they come out.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

Now out at Sally Beauty Supply.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/china-glaze-crackle/CHNGLZ3,default,pd.html


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 30, 2011)

I reallly don't care for these because the way these crackle reminds me of OPI's silver shatter.... And silver shatter i don't like :0


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 30, 2011)

I just started buying crackles/shatters, but haven't tried them out yet. I plan on doing a swipe of red, white, and blue polish with silver shatter over the top for the 4th of July.  I'm excited to see how it turns out!  I just ordered 3 more crackles from china glaze.  I ordered the purple-Fault Line, light blue-crushed candy, and grey-cracked concrete. I already have the pink-broken hearted and I didn't order the white and black in the china glaze b/c I bought white, silver and black from OPI.  You can find all the different crackles and shatters on ebay and they are cheaper than what you can find them in the stores for the most part.  Well, that's what I'm finding anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm currently on the wait list at a local beauty supply store for the metallics and the rest of the OPI shatter collection, but I can just order the rest of the OPI online if they don't come in stock soon!  I live where the styles come to us slowly.  Crackles and shatters are still very new around where I live and a lot of people haven't even heard of them.  So it won't be dying out here anytime soon!  Good thing, I just got into it!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

I went to two different Sally's and managed to pick up only four of the six metal Crackles.


*Tarnished Gold (gold crackle)* 
*Cracked Medallion (bronze crackle)*

*Latticed Lilac (lavender crackle)*

*Oxidized Aqua (aquamarine crackle)*


I don't have:


Platinum Pieces (silver crackle)
Haute Metal (pale pink crackle)

I think the colors are really pretty in the bottle.


----------

